# Reopen the - 'Why are skinny people so proud of their abs?' thread.



## Mista (May 28, 2008)

That shit was gold.


----------



## clemson357 (May 28, 2008)

Envy by 19%bfchump.  Lets not relive it.


----------



## danny81 (May 28, 2008)

its because girls lke that better then big guys


----------



## DaMayor (May 28, 2008)

Aw crap....not this again.


----------



## vader (May 28, 2008)

because its the only muscles they have to show


----------



## RasPlasch (May 28, 2008)

I don't get why girls love abs so much but they don't go crazy over big built guys.


----------



## Mudge (May 28, 2008)

Who says they don't?


----------



## Hoglander (May 28, 2008)

Because they can see their penis for the first time without the aid of a mirror or magnifying glass?


----------



## danny81 (May 28, 2008)

http://img2.timeinc.net/ew/dynamic/imgs/061025/15381__fight_club_l.jpg

girls are upssessed witht that. they like skinny guys with abs. tahts why


----------



## Nate K (May 28, 2008)

Skinny guy with abs is like an average good lookin girl with little body...most guys like that....cause they're little.

Built guy is like a girl with a big ass...some guys aren't into that.

I'm onto something.


----------



## Hoglander (May 28, 2008)

Danny,

You're virgin aren't you?


----------



## Mista (May 28, 2008)

No, not all girls want a twig smaller than them that has a 6 pack.


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2008)

danny81 said:


> http://img2.timeinc.net/ew/dynamic/imgs/061025/15381__fight_club_l.jpg
> 
> girls are upssessed witht that. they like skinny guys with abs. tahts why



he looked better with some meat on him. he was a cute boy in _Thelma and Louise_ but in _Troy_ he actually looked like a man.


----------



## danny81 (May 28, 2008)

hes still pretty skinny tho. Most girls like skinny guys its a fact.


----------



## Mista (May 28, 2008)

danny81 said:


> hes still pretty skinny tho. Most girls like skinny guys its a fact.



Do girls (on average) like muscular men, or skinny guys? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## danny81 (May 28, 2008)

lmao. yahoo answers. bro there was a study posted by jodi showing how girls prefer skinny guys with 6 packs over any other body type


----------



## Mista (May 28, 2008)

I don't doubt that at all. That was just the first google link. 

It was more proof than you saying it was a fact.


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2008)

abs don't do much for me. but then i'm a woman not a girl. skinny guys look like shit in a mirror over the bed. men look way better. arms, thighs, a nice thick back...


----------



## danny81 (May 28, 2008)

Mista said:


> I don't doubt that at all. That was just the first google link.
> 
> It was more proof than you saying it was a fact.



i know im just explaining why guys are so proud of their abs. because girls like them. it owuld be like saying why are ugly guys so proud of their bg dick . Because they get ltos of girls with it


----------



## Mista (May 28, 2008)

Hmm, i'd be willing to bet that most girls that aren't sluts would rather a hot guy with an average to small penis then an ugly guy with a massive dick.


----------



## danny81 (May 28, 2008)

they prolly would. but its the same thing ur asking why they brag about their abs its because it is one of thethings that helps them get girls. just like guys with big dicks their dicks help them get girls.


----------



## maniclion (May 29, 2008)

Well most guys with money are kinda chubby or have time to hit the gym to be buff so I say guys with fat wallets get the most chicks.....


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 29, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Well most guys with money are kinda chubby or have time to hit the gym to be buff so I say guys with fat wallets get the most chicks.....







Get the shallow chicks...

I'm usually pretty buff...
Wheres my sugar mama


----------



## Burner02 (May 29, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> abs don't do much for me. but then i'm a woman not a girl. skinny guys look like shit in a mirror over the bed. men look way better. arms, thighs, a nice thick...


...oh...you vixen, you...


----------



## tomuchgear (May 29, 2008)

i dunno i dont see a point in bieng skinny buff. most girls i know would prefer a guy with some muscle to him even with out a six pack. granted the girls i know are women. not high school girls. must be some thing that changes with age i guess.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 29, 2008)

oh and to answer the question skinny people think that there abs are great becouse they worked for them.when in reality they just have low body fat, and do some random crunches. most scrawny guys i know think they have nice abs. every has abs its a matter of body fat. if you are going to have a six pack get your abs stronger so its a nice six pack.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> ...oh...you vixen, you...



 i almost scrolled down n hid the word back so people would think that...


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> oh and to answer the question skinny people think that there abs are great becouse they worked for them.when in reality they just have low body fat, and do some random crunches. most scrawny guys i know think they have nice abs. every has abs its a matter of body fat. if you are going to have a six pack get your abs stronger so its a nice six pack.



when i first started buying weights and gym equipment my son was a few years younger. he used to flex his abdomen and tell us to check out his "11 pack"


----------



## tomuchgear (May 29, 2008)

thats to cute. my little guys like to do crunches with me.


----------



## KelJu (May 29, 2008)

Most girls at the club are with skinny guys. I guess they are proud because it is the look the pulls ass. I see big muscled up dudes with ugly chicks a lot.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 29, 2008)

hmmm were are you hanging out at kelju? most of the scrawny guys round here are not with the attractive women. well i guess it helps that there are not many guys in my area that are avid lifters or avid about a healthy lifestyle. so the more muscular guys in my area do have better choices when it comes to the ladies.


----------



## danny81 (May 29, 2008)

too much gear i think ur getting confused. hes talking about huge guys like ronnie coleman size guys get no girlss. and "skinny guys" like brad pitt sized get alot of girls


----------



## tomuchgear (May 29, 2008)

oh my bad i thought we were talking about skinny buff guys. you know the ones so skinny they are buff. any way my bad ignore my post then.


----------



## KelJu (May 29, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> oh my bad i thought we were talking about skinny buff guys. you know the ones so skinny they are buff. any way my bad ignore my post then.



I have no clue what we are talking about either. I assumed this:






and this:


----------



## DaMayor (May 29, 2008)

What good are "ripped" abs if you don't have anything else?


----------



## danny81 (May 29, 2008)

GIRLS LIKE IT!!!!!!!!! OMFA wtf dont you guys get. why dont you make a thread why are girls proud of their big boobs. because guys like them holy shit.


----------



## AKIRA (May 29, 2008)

Mista said:


> Hmm, i'd be willing to bet that most girls that aren't sluts would rather a hot guy with an average to small penis then an ugly guy with a *massive* dick.



  I just pictured hearing that out loud during this discussion and it made me laugh.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 29, 2008)

danny i dont know any girls that like guys that look like the guys in the pictures. like i said i dont know any high school girls but i digress.


----------



## danny81 (May 29, 2008)

bro ask jodi for the link. they did a study and girls find skinny guys with abs the most attractive. most girls dont find jacked guys attractive. idk where you live but the girls are def a minority


----------



## tomuchgear (May 29, 2008)

scrawny guys around here are a dime a dozen. so guys with muscle to em are a bit rare.


----------



## danny81 (May 29, 2008)

were the fuck do u live?


----------



## tomuchgear (May 29, 2008)

near one of the fattest citys in the usa. so most of what ya see is fat dudes and scrawny guys. in the area at least.


----------



## danny81 (May 29, 2008)

you just said everyone in your town is jacked


----------



## tomuchgear (May 29, 2008)

no i said most as in the majority. alot of the guys round here are fat or scrawny. not a large boom for builders. no real decent gyms. there are a few big guys and a few built guys. small town gotta love it.


----------



## lucifuge (May 29, 2008)

I've heard both sides of the argument... 
like toomuchgear mentioned, younger girls seem more preoccupied with abs.
'older' women not so much.


----------



## lucifuge (May 29, 2008)

ya know, come to think of it... not many 'older' guys I know of really give a shit about six pack abs either.


----------



## DaMayor (May 30, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> ya know, come to think of it... not many 'older' guys I know of really give a shit about six pack abs either.



That's because, from a physical standpoint, its hard enough to maintain a decent overall physique when you get older.....it takes more effort and dicipline to maintain LBM, metabolism changes, etc. From a psychological standpoint, most "older guys are in more stable relationships or married, so why sweat the small stuff?

I'm just glad I don't need Viagra....bunk a six pack, lol.


----------



## Nate K (May 30, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> near one of the fattest citys in the usa. so most of what ya see is fat dudes and scrawny guys. in the area at least.



Sounds like.....united states.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 30, 2008)

eh i dont worry bout having a perfect six pack. hell i have never had a perfect six pack. i only worry bout having visible abs. once my abs start to disapear i am like ah shit time to start cutting again. my wife stays happy as long as my stomach stays flat. if that changes she kindly says honey maybee you should lay off the beer.


----------



## goob (May 30, 2008)

danny81 said:


> GIRLS LIKE IT!!!!!!!!! OMFA wtf dont you guys get. why dont you make a thread why are girls proud of their big boobs. because guys like them holy shit.


 
I hate to say it, but danny is right.  Most girls do like the skinny abs look, as in Brad pitt in fight club, but I think as they get older, they seem to start appreciating muscle more, but really jacked guys don't seem to do it for most women, some however love it.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 30, 2008)

i think its more becouse girls want boys, and women want men. now ronnie coleman types that i can see girls not being to into.


----------



## danny81 (May 30, 2008)

goob said:


> I hate to say it, but danny is right.  Most girls do like the skinny abs look, as in Brad pitt in fight club, but I think as they get older, they seem to start appreciating muscle more, but really jacked guys don't seem to do it for most women, some however love it.



agreed.


----------



## DICE (Mar 22, 2010)

BOOM! Fuck the haters, especially clemson...homo.View attachment 27049

ya, that's me.... I still stand by the original thread...


----------



## ceazur (Mar 22, 2010)

There is skinny and then there is fit I like to think of my self as fit.


----------

